# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  صور طفل شجاع عمره 3 سنوات يلعب مع تمساح !

## mohamed73

هذه *صور* لا تحتاج الكثير من الكلمات لوصفها فالناس تخاف من التمساح وتقف على مسافة بعيدة حتى تأمن نفسها من غدر أسنانه *القاتلة* لكن الطفل شارلي باركر Charlie Parker ذو الأعوام الثلاث مختلف تماما فهو يلهو  مع التمسايح ويسيطر عليها  فى إحدى حدائق *الحيوان* البرية الأسترالية فى مدينة فيكتوريا بارك و ليس اول مرة تعامل فيها مع *حيوانات* فقد تعامل سابقا مع حية بوا طولها 2.5 متر.

----------


## عصام البرغثي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

